# Figured out why i cannot save new contacts



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok.. found a lil issue regarding the deodexbloated file that you can get from mydroidworld for 902. I had issues before that i had posted about where i couldnt make new contacts and save them in my phone and it would say phone unsynced. I fxzed my phone back to 893 and went back to 902. Phone synced and saved just fine. I just deodexed the phone and check the phone and it jumped back to phone unsync and i cannot save new contacts again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Ok.. found a lil issue regarding the deodexbloated file that you can get from mydroidworld for 902. I had issues before that i had posted about where i couldnt make new contacts and save them in my phone and it would say phone unsynced. I fxzed my phone back to 893 and went back to 902. Phone synced and saved just fine. I just deodexed the phone and check the phone and it jumped back to phone unsync and i cannot save new contacts again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Have you renamed, removed, or froze the any of the following files: YahooContacts.apk ,YahooContacts.odex or Yahoo Mail Authenticator 2.3.4? Doing so will mess up your contacts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

There was an issue on syncing with the deodex file from mydroidworld.. He has updated the file and fixed the issue... Have just installed his new version and no issues now.. ...


----------

